# Penguin LS is approaching Synchromesh swap out



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Andrei,

I still have one quart of syncrhomesh. How much for the LS MT? Ed Bozarth will use it but won't fill past the "book" level.

Mike.


----------



## bloberg19 (Oct 21, 2013)

I put 2.5 in mine and bit has greatly improved the overall feel of the trans in my ls


----------

